# so what is it?



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

What kind of P do u think i Have recently purchased?? i was told it was a rhom.. now ppl say its a Comp... !


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I still think it looks more like S. compressus.

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree with taylor, looks like the fish is is. compressus.

I see some bars starting to form.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. compressus. ID complete.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

just to be a odd ball i would say golden rhom.. i dont under stand ware you fellaz see these bars.?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

cueball said:


> just to be a odd ball i would say golden rhom.. i dont under stand ware you fellaz see these bars.?


Do you see them now :laugh:


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

u learn something everyday.....good info..I didn't know that


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

but he is about 4.5 inch soo is he a younger P or a older 1? i kno u cant really tell but just guess lol...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

cueball the bars arent really bars its just the the spots are more long (tall) then the regular round spots we are used to seeing on the piranha juvi's


----------

